# Some of my fish



## Patrick (Dec 1, 2008)

I love taking pictures of my fish. Here are some samples.




































































































Astatotilapia nubila - female with fry









Lipochromis sp. "Matumbi Hunter"


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Stunning photographs, actually the word stunning doesn't do them justice!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Patrick... I've gotta say I have never seen such wonderful photos before.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Thats amazing. Pics and fish!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Some of the best shots I've seen!

What equipment do you use?

Keep em coming!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, I have never cared for cichlids, but those are stunning.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I'm glad you like them  

MacFish; I started with photography little over a year ago. I don't have any fancy equipment, just a refurbished Canon Rebel XT that I picked up cheap, a Canon EF-S 60mm macro lens and external flash. I have practiced a lot though, easily over 20,000 pics, mostly on fish lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

good work. Keep it up.


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Truly awe inspiring photos...


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice! Incredible pics of such beautiful fishes!


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

The chiclids look like they are all from Lake Victoria. Really nice pics.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Just posted in your other thread about vics but I'll do it here again, very nice! I havent got nearly as many species as you. Only have Ruby Greens and xystichromis Kyoga Flameback right now. Also have A. Latifasciata but they're pretty common. Would love to own some of the L Rufus. you've got Im also after any of the Enterochromis species, Hap Limax, Oreochromis esculentus, any of the paralabidochromis except chilotes, Pundamilia igneopinnis. 

On the bright side, after my painful weekend in the hospital and the surgery I got out of today to fix that I decided to reward myself with some Christmas Fulu which I should hopefully have right around... Christmas 

What's your source for the vics? Maybe you'd be willing to share lol, they aren't too common around here.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Cory,

I'm glad to hear about your interest in vic's. They are impossible to find here as well, but I am working on changing that I get them from all over the place, both Canada and the US. I have 15 species so far and I am looking at adding some more in the near future from one of my contacts in Europe. The shipping is very expensive however so I need to plan it well.

I have 19 F1 fry from the rufus but I am holding on to them until I know for sure that they are pure. I am 99% sure that the male is a rufus but since the fish were not sorted at the collection point in the lake, it is uncertain that the female is the same species. I should be able to tell once the fry get bigger. Right now they are about 1.75" and have already spawned.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Do you have any Christmas Fulus? If not are you gonna get any soon?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 1, 2008)

gunnerx said:


> Do you have any Christmas Fulus? If not are you gonna get any soon?


I don't have any of those, even though I have had the opportunity to get them. My top priority right now is to bring in fish that are not available in north america. Then, if I have any room left, I might get some christmas fulus


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Those really are some gorgeous fish and your excellent pics do them a great justice.

Your a lucky guy to have such beautiful fish.. very very nice.

Any chance of a full tank shot?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Very cool ! I have to admit it is super exciting to find another person with the same interest in vic as I have.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 1, 2008)

XbrandonX said:


> Those really are some gorgeous fish and your excellent pics do them a great justice.
> 
> Your a lucky guy to have such beautiful fish.. very very nice.
> 
> Any chance of a full tank shot?


Thanks. Most of my tanks are breeders so they are not really much to look at, but I will see if I can find something.


----------

